
37signals Live debuting tomorrow at 3pm CDT - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1178-37signals-live-debuting-tomorrow-at-3pm-cst
======
jonmc12
Advice-as-a-Service, lets see how much they start charging if the beta goes
well.. ;)

------
beaudeal
i really enjoy listening to the 37signals point of view on things, so this
should really make for an interesting experiment...hopefully things go very
smoothly, and best of luck to their team!

------
bprater
It'll be interesting to see who ends up on the show. Will DHH be there?

------
cypress-hill
holy shit lets not pump up their titanic egos any more

